# Speedliner Euro HC polymer roof coating



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

Has anyone had this applied to their MH roof? The dealer that I'm talking to about a new MH offers this service.

http://www.speedlinereuro.com/our-products/

Richard


----------



## p-c (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi Richard

I can't answer your exact question but Ray's post on "Greased Lightning" topic may be school for thought.

"Our second Eagle came from the factory with a 'Clear Coat' treatment that only required washing to bring it up like new. But it was a $1,500 extra.
We then found this treatment could be bought and applied for about $100 diy or $250 by some Mexicans.
It always gleamed after washing and never got polished."

Regards

p-c


----------



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

The dealer is quoting £375 to apply.

Richard


----------



## p-c (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi
I think I would be very tempted at that price.
p-c


----------



## kabundi (Feb 14, 2011)

This appears to be an abrasive resistant anti slip coating not a 'polish'


----------



## p-c (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi

I read that first and then scrolled down to the Euro HC one. Again not a polish but could stop algae, maybe. My question would be how long will it last when used outside.

In the scheme of things £375 is not a big sum, on a new MH. Or is there the material cost on top of that?

Richard, what are you expecting from it?

Regards

p-c


----------



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

Hi p-c, 

No £375 is total cost.

I'm hoping it will stop the green algea type growth which builds up over the winter months. With the wetter milder winters we've had here on the south coast, it has been getting worse over the last 2 years.

I haven't talked to them yet but intend to when we decide on which motorhome we're going to buy. I'm assuming after reading their blurb that it is a clear polymer type material that is sprayed over the roof.

Richard


----------



## kabundi (Feb 14, 2011)

OP refers to the roof so I assume does not expect a 'polish' finish.

If the finish is rough as in anti slip will it harbour green algae in the crevices and thus be difficult to clean.


----------



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

If you read thro' the Speedline product range they have numerous different products for different situations. The HC has an antibacterial and anti-mould additives and is a smooth finish. The product that 'kabundi' is talking about has additives to make it anti-slip.

http://www.speedlinereuro.com/our-products/

Richard


----------



## p-c (Oct 27, 2007)

hi Kabundi

I think the rough finish is an optional addititive to to the NS finish. Not sure how much a of shine the HC would have. But as you say it will not be in direct sight on the roof.

Richard. Perhaps ask about their experience in applying it.

Regards

p-c


----------



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

I'll let you know in a couple of weeks once I've had a chance to speak to them.

Richard


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Speedliner is a reputable outfit, some shower tray repairers use one of their products with great success I hear.


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

hi 

just a thought


i would check that the manufacturers of the van would be ok with the coating

i would also check weather it would work over the sealants applied to the roof and fixings 

what thickness are they suggesting to apply

what sort of guarantee does it come with

barry


----------



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

I'll ask all those questions next week when I visit.

Richard


----------

